# Meniscal cyst removal help!!!!



## amartinez1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Procedure performed: There was a large 2cm muliloculated lateral meniscal cyst which was debrided. There was a lateral meniscal tear involving the anterior horn and a lateral menisectomy was performed as well as chondromalacia grade iii and a chondroplasty also performed. 

My question is can the debridement of the meniscal cyst be billed along with the menisectomy, since it was in the same compartment? I know that the chondroplasty is included. Will the cpt code for cyst debridement be the same as the foreighn body removal 29874. Any help will be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## amartinez1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Need help on coding the meniscal cyst debridement


----------

